
Trump budget purposes eliminating ARPA - a3n
http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/373441-the-federal-programs-trump-proposes-cutting-in-2019-budget
======
fishcolorbrick
I'm surprised that State Criminal Alien Assistance Program (SCAAP) is being
eliminated; it reimburses states for the money spent housing unauthorized
immigrants pending deportation.

Isn't the administration's plan to deport a bunch of people? This shifts the
burden of deportation costs from a federal level (where all states share it
equally) to a local level, where states that have more deported people pay
directly.

So if you're Texas, Arizona[0], or other states with high percentages of
unauthorized immigrants, you're going to lose a federal subsidy of hundreds of
millions, and either lay off a lot of corrections workers or pay that cost
yourselves through increased tax revenue?

[0]: [http://www.pewhispanic.org/interactives/unauthorized-
immigra...](http://www.pewhispanic.org/interactives/unauthorized-immigrants/)

------
fishcolorbrick
Page 2 (PDF pg 12) of this document includes detail on how much money would be
saved by these changes: [https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/msar-f...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/msar-fy2019.pdf)

For example, ARPA's budget would be cut from $305 million per year to $0 per
year, saving every US citizen $0.93.

Per the given document, the total reductions and eliminations would save
$48,397,000,000 saving US citizens $147.92 per year.

I'm editorializing, but I think that, given the size of the budgets we're
talking about, I am getting a good return on my investment, and would rather
have these programs than an extra couple hundred bucks.

